# Who's seeing young birds?



## bobk

I am seeing very few poults this spring/summer. I usually have most hens with young ones but this year it's next to nothing. How about everyone else? Any word from the dnr on how they think the hatch was?


----------



## "chillin"

Saw a nest while picking berries about a month ago. About a dozen eggs, only 3 had hatched.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Magis

I have a batch or two that feeds in the pasture with the cows every day. I've also seen a few while driving. 
Oddly enough, there were two gobblers a couple days ago strutting and gobbling to the thunder.


----------



## ducky152000

Had two hens in the back yard a couple weeks ago. No poults at all. I haven't heard of many people seeing any.


----------



## getyourbassingear

I saw 6 Monday while fishing and saw 5 last week..only ones ive seen so far.


----------



## M.Magis

There were a couple behind the office yesterday. Must have been a late batch, they were no more than 6&#8221;-7&#8221; tall. The others have about half grown.


----------



## Misdirection

I haven't seen any so far this year and usually see quite a few. In talking with a friend of mine, we were wondering if the late frost/freeze this spring did a bunch in pre-hatch.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mushijobah

Our neighbor in Hocking is reported multiple turkey families feeding in his meadow.


----------



## johnrude

i saw a hen with 4 poults about a week ago


----------



## erik

On the way home from bemont county sat about noon right on the side of a busy road two hens and about 10 little ones with em


----------



## supercanoe

I saw 9 chicken size babies with 2 hens this morning. They have been hanging around for a week or so.


----------



## Guest

It seems like a good hatch in Holmes county. Several hens with several poults!


----------



## Shortdrift

I have seen several throughout Medina county.


----------



## bubbster

Wife seen about 6 or 8, I saw the same amount near rte. 71 Morrow or Richland county. This was about June?


----------



## leupy

Saw two groups yesterday right in Johnstown two hens had groups of four and five young birds and they were small as others have said.


----------

